# K2 T1 DB Boots - Anybody try them?



## jimster716 (Feb 11, 2009)

Anybody try these yet?

I'm debating on getting them but nobody local has them. I tried on the Maysis for semi-fitment sizing purposes and couldn't get my foot into a 9 so looks like 9.5 on the T1's...crappy thing is that I seem to pack out 9.5's leaving room.

I really only want them for the Intuition Pro-Foam inner liner with BOA control, with the internal/external J-bars it's supposed to really eliminate heel lift which I have a notorious problem with (tried butterflies, superfeet, foam j-bars).

I know they'll be stiffer but I like the individual fit control.

Details:
_Whether you’re a fat-footed Sasquatch or a narrow toed speed demon, the K2 Men’s T1DB Snowboard Boot has you covered. Intuition Pro-Foam 3D liners mold to your foot shape and internal/external J-bars lock down your heel and beef up control. But the biggest thing about the T1DB is the combination of the Boa Conda internal lacing system and Boa Coiler external lacing. The former lets you fine-tune the liner without unlacing the shell, while the latter secures your entire foot in a micro-adjustable fit.

* Intuition Pro-Foam 3D Thermo-form Ultralon® liner molds to your foot shape
* Liner’s internal/external J bars, integrated Power Strap locks down heel and adds response
* Boa Conda System lets you adjust liner fit without unlacing shell
* Boa H2 Coiler for dialed-in fit
* Harshmellow padding in the 3D formed dual density EVA footbeds absorb shocks
* Vibram Super Light Sole with Harshmellow Technology grips and dampens
* Aegis antimicrobial treatment fights foot funk_


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I bought them this season, but have only had 2 days on the hill with them so far. Hard to give an accurate review since they're still not broken in, and as a stiff boot, feel like ski boots right now lol. I'm still playing around with the BOA dials and BOA conda piece to fine tune the fit of the liner and outer.

I already like them much better than the DC Status I had last year b/c of the vibram outsole, which is the only reason I chose it over the Maysis. It is GRIPPY...really nice when walking on ice in the parking lot, and when hiking out in the sidecountry.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

A 9 and a 9.5 in that boot are exactly the same. Also the Maysis is basically last years T1 DB.


----------



## Penguin (May 30, 2008)

I had last year's boot. They were half a size too small. I hated life. Haha. They weren't bad tho.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

BurtonAvenger said:


> A 9 and a 9.5 in that boot are exactly the same.


Can you explain? My guess is you're saying that the external footprint (shell, sole) are the same, but just different sizing for the liner thickness? Or vice versa?



BurtonAvenger said:


> Also the Maysis is basically last years T1 DB.


How so? The new BOA conda inner system on the Maysis, DB, etc... is redesigned from last year. Also, the DB of the past couple years has had the Vibram outsole, while the Maysis doesn't, and those aren't what I'd consider minor changes. Might be other differences, but those are what I know off the top.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Couple pics of mine:


----------



## djsaad1 (Nov 7, 2008)

I had them last year and could barely make it down the mountain without having to throw them off my feet because they hurt so much. 

They are great boots and the inside boa really holds your foot well, but trust me, if you have flat feet do not buy these boots. It doesn't matter how much you adjust them they will kill your feet.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

djsaad1 said:


> I had them last year and could barely make it down the mountain without having to throw them off my feet because they hurt so much.
> 
> They are great boots and the inside boa really holds your foot well, but trust me, if you have flat feet do not buy these boots. It doesn't matter how much you adjust them they will kill your feet.


Sounds like you need some insoles, regardless of what boot you buy.


----------



## djsaad1 (Nov 7, 2008)

Insoles didn't help, I tried the black superfeet and when that didn't work I got custom ones made. Still had the same amount of pain. 

If you look around online now you will see a lot of people compaining about this boot that have flat feet. It is possible they fixed it on this years model. 

I really do wish they would have worked with my feet though, because they were really great boots.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Triple8Sol said:


> Sounds like you need some insoles, regardless of what boot you buy.


Exactly. I have flat feet and the first thing I do with new boots is get rid of that crappy foot bed they come with and swap them out with custom or semi custom foot beds.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Triple8Sol said:


> Can you explain? My guess is you're saying that the external footprint (shell, sole) are the same, but just different sizing for the liner thickness? Or vice versa?
> 
> 
> How so? The new BOA conda inner system on the Maysis, DB, etc... is redesigned from last year. Also, the DB of the past couple years has had the Vibram outsole, while the Maysis doesn't, and those aren't what I'd consider minor changes. Might be other differences, but those are what I know off the top.


All boots unless they specify they do 1 to 1 sizing are the same shell and liner just different thicknesses in the footbed. 

Also flexwise and trickle down the Maysis basically is what last years T1 DB was.



djsaad1 said:


> I had them last year and could barely make it down the mountain without having to throw them off my feet because they hurt so much.
> 
> They are great boots and the inside boa really holds your foot well, but trust me, if you have flat feet do not buy these boots. It doesn't matter how much you adjust them they will kill your feet.





djsaad1 said:


> Insoles didn't help, I tried the black superfeet and when that didn't work I got custom ones made. Still had the same amount of pain.
> 
> If you look around online now you will see a lot of people compaining about this boot that have flat feet. It is possible they fixed it on this years model.
> 
> I really do wish they would have worked with my feet though, because they were really great boots.


Numerous complaints online? Really where cause from what I'm seeing it's either people that were stupid and bought boots online, too big, or don't know how to have problems like lack of arch support rectified. 98% of all boot problems lie in the fit and arch support.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

djsaad1 said:


> Insoles didn't help, I tried the black superfeet and when that didn't work I got custom ones made. Still had the same amount of pain.


Chances are most boots won't be the perfect fit for your particular flat feet. Insoles are the only solution. If even custom ones didn't work, then maybe you should check your podiatrist's credentials.


----------



## jimster716 (Feb 11, 2009)

Tried the T1 DB's last night and this morning for the first time. First impressions, definitely a stiffer boot or much more so than the Deeluxe ID's I was using which are much more freestyle oriented. The BOA-conda which tightens down the liner is a godsend for me since I seem to suffer from heel lift on all boots. It was awesome. Originally at first, once tightened I had weird pinch points from the tongue of the thick liner but it softened out. The front BOA dial tightens the shell and it does its job...all in all, quick in, quick out and worth the premium I paid to reduce heel lift which was ruining days on the slopes.

I think I may use my Deeluxe on fuckaround days on the park since they're so supple and flexy but on big mountain days, definitely going with the T1's...so glad I got these.


----------



## baldy (Nov 14, 2007)

anybody have sizing advise for these? i'd really like to try them on but i can't find any store in the nyc area that carries them.. I wear a 10(28 mondo size) in salomon f20's


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

baldy said:


> anybody have sizing advise for these? i'd really like to try them on but i can't find any store in the nyc area that carries them.. I wear a 10(28 mondo size) in salomon f20's


I cram into a full size smaller than my street shoe, same as I did with the DC Status and Salomon F22's.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2009)

> anybody have sizing advise for these? i'd really like to try them on but i can't find any store in the nyc area that carries them.. I wear a 10(28 mondo size) in salomon f20's


I have alot of experience on these boots..(for what it is worth)

First ...in sizing. I am a 10 in a Salomon boot. I have 2 pairs (Malamutes and Maoris) 
I am a size 11 street shoe and a very comfortable size 11 in the t1 DB 

Hopefully that helps for sizing.

Second...I have the 2008's and the 2009's and there are MAJOR differences. The shell is much more rigid...and holds up MUCH better on the 08 Model.

As far as im concerned the 2008's were heavens gift to snowboarding...and the 2009 were terrible!

Reasons. 
The shell is a different material...the 2009 literally 'Folded" one day and the boot lost all of its structure.
For some reason (K2 said to accomodate the calf muscle more accurately) the 2009's rear of the boot ends lower...If you ride burton bindings, and use forward lean at all....you will hate your life. The skyback sits right on the liner...with no 'boot' between you that high up.

this is not the case with the 2008's

from a visual inspection of the 2010's they seem to still have the rear isssue. (only applicable if you use skybacks ..i solely ride c60's) .the outer shell seems to be different again in construction..so i cant say if it will fail or not.


----------



## mikez (May 12, 2009)

Congrats on the purchase jimster.

I'm a big fan too. I bought my shoe size and they were a little tight (toes pushing hard against the front of the boot) but have since packed out (not much, but enough). The internal BOA seems to lock down the heel pretty well--I just have to get better at judging exactly how tight it is. (Fortunately small adjustments take no time at all with BOA (and once you get it right, it stays tight)).

No complaints at all so far.

EDIT: Forced to edit. Pressure points became apparent for me and I had to swap them - see here:
http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boots/22231-boa-vs-speed-lacing-2.html#post236251


----------



## bluetroll (Oct 13, 2009)

i've wore 2009 K2 T1 boots all of last season.

these are by far the best boots i have owned...

Vans BFB
Thirty-Two Lashed

although I have the single BOA (just the liner), i believe it should be quite similar. (i don't like the way BOA shell lacing feels, that's why I didn't go with the K2 T1 DB)

First off, I have narrow heels and quite a wide mid foot, so it limits my boot selection. I need boots with very good heel hold and a wide fit.

Heel hold in these boots are superior and the fit is wide.

The BOA liner is amazing as you can really crank it down for extra support. tighter=stiffer... looser=softer.

i also wear the boots with a superfeet green.


----------



## YourMomsNewFriend (Sep 13, 2020)

I just retired a pair of these. These were simply the best boots I could ever have possibly purchased. Thanks to K2 for making these and giving me so many good years.


----------

